# Banksia Beach, Bribie Is (Sat AM) - Expressions of Interest



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Just checking out if anyone is interested in hitting Banksia Beach tomorrow morning early? High tide somewhere around 0800. 10-12kn northerlies should be very fishable, especially with the strong incoming tide. I would be aiming for 0430ish, as it's going to be a warm day.

Still trying to make up my mind, but if I do go I will be replacing my 8lb vanish leader with 20lb mono. Some fish around with very sharp teeth at the moment. 2 packets of 1/8th jigheads have been lost in the last two weeks.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Well, I was thinking of a freshwater trip. But I could be talked into Bribie. It's a bit closer. What are you chasing?


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Hey JD.... Lately I have been chasing the mackerel as they have been around teasing. By catches of cod, squire, and sweetlip are possible. Also a big possibility of jet ski's when the sun gets up a bit more


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> already promised to drive the missus around for some XMAS shopping tomorrow :?


eeeeeeeek!!! best of luck with that! :lol: :lol:


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Mackeral, well now I'm interested. Might not get there till around 5ish. Do you have uhf or vhf. That's the passage side hey?


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

no radio mate. handful of scanners though 

passage side.... partly used boat ramp on Solander Esplanade, Banksia Beach.

I will be there somewhere between 0400 and 0500 depending on when I stop drinking the liquid gold


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

OK see you then, just stopped the intake of fluid myself so should be right for a 5am launch.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

done.... having some water and crashing out. see you in the morning.


----------

